# Looking For Purchase Advise



## prem895 (Oct 17, 2012)

I need you pros to suggest kits for me to buy in the 1/32 1/24 with the odd exeption of 1/48 that being bombers.With that said what are your thoughs of the new 1/32 HK stuff.pricy but is it worth it. The Lanc looks tempting.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2012)

Not really something we can help with, as it really comes down to what you want to build, and what which version/type/theatre/era etc etc.
If you mean the Tamiya Lancaster, in 1/48th scale, then it's a pretty average kit, and in fact, below today's standards, even though up-dated. It was first released in 1976, and was over-priced then, for what it is, and is even more over-priced today.
Some of the kits you are looking at really need the benefit of experience before tackling them, to get the best results, and value for the money spent, so it might be worthwhile considering building a few of those you already have, in order to gain some basic experience, and build on skills.


----------



## A4K (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't normally build in such large scale myself, save for a 1:32 Bf 109E (Matchbox). 1:32 Spitfire Mk.Vb (Hasegawa), and an Airfix 1:24 scale Spitfire Mk.I in the 'to do' pile, so can't offer opinion on the new kits. 

I would recommend checking out Wayne Little's latest group build threads (Junkers Ju 88, Spitfire Mk.VIII, A6M2 Zero and Ta 152H-1) to get an idea of the newer 1:32 kit constructions, plus Terry (Airframes) and Wojtek's (Wurger) Bf 109E-4 threads for an example of what's possible with the 'older' kits.

For 1:48 kits, you have a multitude of choice among the Group build threads, etc. looking at other's work, you should get an idea of if a certain kit is worth it to you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2012)

Having seen your stash, I'm not sure that are any more 1:24 scale kits out there! Methinks you should build what you have and save your money.


----------



## prem895 (Oct 18, 2012)

Point taken


----------



## Zaggy (Dec 2, 2016)

A4K said:


> I would recommend checking out Wayne Little's latest group build threads .... Ta 152H-1....



Especially the beautifully rendered WNr decals and Alloy Codes decals - they're top notch  *pats himself on the back*


D


----------

